# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Tenderat

## dardajan

Shpesh  here  degjojme  qe  politokanet  tane  po  bejne  lek  po  vjedhin  shtetin  dhe  popullin  nepermjet  tenderave,por  jo  te  gjith  e  dine  se  si    realizohet  kjo  vjedhje  dhe cilat  jane  rruget  e mundshme  per  ta  ndaluar  ate,prandaj  po  mundohem  me  aq  sa  di nga  pervoja  personale  ta  sqaroj   sado pak dhe  ne  qoftese  ka  ndonje  ekonomist  te  larte  le  ta  shqyrtoje  me  mire.

cfar  eshte  nje  tender ?

 Tender  quhet  kur  nje  privat ,instituzion shteteror ,apo  nje  subjekt  tjeter  don  te  ndertoje  nje  objek  te ri ,  ose  te  ristruturoj,  apo riparoj  nje  te  vjeter,  dhe  per  ta  realizuar  kete  cakton  nje  sasi  lekesh te  llogaritura  ne  baze  te  cmimeve te materialit  dhe  krahut  te punes  ne  ate  moment.


Me  pas  te  gjitha  te dhenat  e  nje  objekti  duhet  te  publikohen  ne  nje  gazet  zyrtare  ato  shteteroret  dhe ne  gazeta  te  tjera  ato  privatet  ne  menyre qe  te  gjitha  firmat  e  interresuara  te  mund  te  bejne  llogarit e  tyre  
dhe  ti  paraqesin oferten  e  tyre per  realizimin  e  saj  ne  zyren  perkatese  brenda  afatit  te  caktuar.

Mbas  perfundimit  te  afatit  te  dorezimit  te  dokumentave  mblidhet  nje  komision  ekspertesh   te disa fushave   dhe  percakton  fituesin  e  gares  ose  te  tenderit  .

cilat  jane  kriteret  qe  percaktojne  fituesin  e  tenderit ?

1- Cmimi   qe  ofron  firma  per realizimin  e  objektit   pra  sa  me  i  ulet  eshte  aq  me  shume  mundesi  ka  te  fitoje ( por   kujdes jo  shum  te   ulet  pasi..)

2-Shikohet  aftesia  reale  e  firmes  per  ta  realizuar  vepren  dhe  disa   kritere  qe  duhet  te  permbushe  firma ,  si  kushtet  teknike  dhe  kohezgjatja  e  punimeve,  garanzia  e  punimeve  etj.

Kjo  ishte  ne   vija  te  pergjithshme  si  funksionon  nje  tender .


Si  vidhen  leket  e  tenderit  ??

vijon>>>

----------


## dardajan

Ne  vendet e  BE-se  eshte  e  veshtir  te  vjedhesh  nje  tender  pasi  ka  regulla  te  forta  te  cilat  e  bejne  thuajse  te  pamundur  vjedhjen.


Pra  jemi  ne  momentin  kur  jane  dorezuar  te   gjithe   zarfat  dhe  behet  hapja  e tyre  per te  percaktuar  fituesin  sipas  kritereve  te  vendosura  me  pare

 1-   vjedhja  e  pare  behet  ne  zyre  ku  ne  qoftese  ben  pjese  vetem nje  person  nxjer  fitues  kush  i  ka  dhene  me  shume  nga  perqindja  e  shumes  qe  zakonisht  eshte  reth  10%  e  totalit  te  investimit.

2-  ne  qoftese  jane  me  shume  se  nje  bien  dakort  dhe  ndajne  fitimin  50% 


 3-  pasi  merr  leket  ben  dy  punime  dhe  shpall  falimentimin  duke  zhdukur   te  gjitha  leket .

 kjo  ishte per vjedhjen  ne  zyre  por  me  pas  vjedh  ai  qe  fitoi  tenderin  duke  futur  ne  pune  punetore  pa  dokomente  pune , duke  bere  punime  te  nje  cilesie  te  dobet  dhe  duke  zevendesuar  materialet  e  caktuara  me  te  tjera qe  kushtojne  me  pak.



Shkurt  muhabeti  dikush  paguan  per te  bere  nje  bunker betoni  qe  ti  rezistoje   bombave  dhe  del  nje bunker  qe  kur  futet  ushtari  brenda ja  fut  p.rdhes  dhe  rezohet  bunkeri.


si mund  te  pritet  rruga  te  gjithve    ??
shum  e  lehte  

vijon >>>

----------


## dardajan

Ne  Itali  shum  vite  me  pare  tenderat  vidheshin  si  ne Shqiperi  por  me  ndryshimin  e  disa  regullave  eshte  minimizuar  ky  problem .

me  pare  kur  dikush  fitonte  nje  tender  i  jepej  10-20 %  e  shumes  totale  per  te  filluar  punimet  dhe  per  te  ndihmuar  firmen  qe  te  zhvillohej   por kjo  metod  u  bllokua  dhe  u  hoq  sepse  tenderat  i jepeshin  njerzve  te  tyre  sigurisht  duke  ndare  fitimin   psh  keshtu  flitet  per  Berluskonin  qe  Kraksi  i  dha  shum  nga  keto  tenderat  ( ketu  quhet  gare  apalti)  ku  ai  ndertoi  milano  2  etj,  dhe  per  kete  e  akuzojn  se  ka  vjedhur   menyrat  si  si  vidhet  jane  te  shkruajtura  ne postimin e  meparshem .

Keshtu   ndodh  edhe  ne  Shqiperi  tani   pushtetaret  i  japin  tenderin  atij  qe  eshte  i  tyre dhe  ndajne  fitimet ,  duke  vjedhur  ne kete  menyre leket  e  popullit   dhe  te  vete  individit    duke mos  i  paguar  pensionin  dhe  te  ardhurat  e  tjera  qe  i  takojne  sic  jane  siguresa ne  pune  ushqimi  veshmbathja   transporti  ditet  e  festave e  shum  te  tjera  duke  krijuar  keshtu  nje  brez  qe  punon  dhe  fiton  vetem  per  te  ngrene  per momentin  pa  asnje  siguri  per  te  ardhmen   duke  krijuar  keshtu  nje  brez  qe  pas  pak  vitesh  do  kthehet  ne  lypsar   rrugesh  .

si  ta  bllokojme  kete  hajdutllik  ne  mes  te  sheshit  ??

shum  e  thjesht  si  me  poshte


Italianet  e  ndryshuan  menyren  e  tenderit   ne  kete  menyre 

1- bene  ndarjen  e  firmave   sipas  fuqise  se  tyre  dhe   perberjes 

psh  ne  firma  individuale   qe  quhen  artixhan   societa  ne  dy  a  tre  persona  qe  quhen  SRL qe  do  te  thot  societa  me  responsabilita   limitata .
ne  sociata  per  aksioni  qe  quhen  SPA  te  cilat  financohen  nga  aksioneret  dhe  jane  firmat  me  te  medhaja.

punimet  e  medha  shteterore  zakonisht  i  marrin  SPA-te  dhe  bejn  ato  nje  tender  te  brendshem  me  firmat  e  vogla   ( SRL ) per  te  ndar  punen  dhe  ketu  fillon  ligji  i  pare  qe  thot  se  SRL  nuk  mund  ta  japin  punen  e marre  nje  firme  tjeter  por  duhet  ta  beje  vet.

2-Shteti  nuk  jep  me  asnje  %  per  fillimin  e  punimeve  perkundrazi  firma  fituese  duhet  te  beje  10 %  te  punimeve  te  faturuara  te  dokumentuara  dhe tja  dergoj  dokumentat  zyres  perkatese  per  te   marre  leket  per  punimet  e  bera,  zyra  nga  ana  e saj   para  se  te  paguaj  con  ekspertet  e  tij  per  te  pare  se  realisht  eshte  kryer  10  perqind  e  punimeve  dhe  me  cilesine  sipas  kontrates, dhe  vetem  pas  OK  qe  japin  ata  behet  pagesa  nga  ana  e  shtetit
e  keshtu  vazhdon  derisa  mbaron  objekti,

3-nga  10 %  i  pageses  i  mban  10 %  per  garanci  per  punimet  e  bera  derisa  mbarojn    punimet  dhe  dorezohet  objekti  ku  mbasi  behet  nje  kontroll  gjeneral  behet  edhe  kjo  pagese  dhe  ne  qoftese  firma  nuk  mbaron  punimet  nuk  i  jepet  kjo  perqindje.

4-  gjate  punimeve  behen  controlle  ne objekt per  siguresen  dhe  dokumentacionin  e  puntorve.

5-  ne  rast  te  shkeljeve  mbyll  punimet  dhe  ve gjoba  te renda.

6-ne  qoftese  firma  qe  ka  fituar  tenderin  ka bere  nje  skonto  te   forte  per  te  marre  punen  firmat  e tjera  kan  te  drejt  ta  bllokojne  dhe  te  kerkojne  verifikimin  e  firmes  dhe  te  skontos  apo  uljes  se  cmimit.

per  firmat  shqiptare  mund  te  aplikohet  jo  10 %  por 2  apo 5 %  e punimeve  per  te  mare  leket  pasi  jane  akoma  ne  zhvillim  e  siper  .

leket  jepen  me  perqindjen  e  interesit  te  asaj  periudhe.

ne  qoftese  ne  shqiperi  do  te  aplikoheshin  keto  pika  nuk  do  te  vidhej  me  por  mungon  vullneti  per  te  bere  detyren  ndaj  shtetit  dhe  popullit .

----------


## dardajan

Ky  eshte  nje  shembull  konkret  i  atyre  qe  kam  shkruar  me  pare
shkrimi  eshte  i  gazetes  Koha  Jone



















E Hene, 09 Maj 2005


"HIDHEN NE ERE" 4 MILIONE DOLLARET E UJESJELLESIT

Mirdite- Deshtojne punimet per Ujesjellesin e Bargjanes, ne te cilin jane investuar nga Banka Islamike plot 4 milione dollare. Gjithe zona e Mirdites qe shpresonte per furnizim me uje te pijshem pa nderprerje, ka kater vjet qe pret perfundimin e projektit qe tashme ka kaluar ne doren e dy firmave zbatuese qe nuk kane bere as 30 per qind te punimeve. Pas arratisjes se firmes turke "Nema" e cila deshtoi pa filluar punimet, projektin e mori persiper firma shqiptare "Mati SH.P.K".

Investimi

Prej disa vitesh eshte folur per shpetimin e disa zonave te Mirdites, nga uji i nje cilesie mjaft te rende, aq sa asnje nga banoret e kesaj zone nuk ka kaluar pa semundje qe provokohet nga nje uje i cili merret nga brigjet e zhavorrta te lumit te Fanit te Vogel. Madje zona te tilla si Proseku, Perlati, etj, nuk kane uje, ose vazhdojne te jene te detyruar qe ujin e pijshem ta marrin disa kilometra larg, jo me tubacione, por me bidone plastike. Pas disa perpjekjesh u gjet edhe donatori, i cili do te paguante parate per nje nder ivestimet me te fuqishme ne zonen e Mirdites. Edhe pse u deklarua se donatori per jo me pak se 4 milione USD, do te ishte Banka Islamike per Zhvillim, edhe me skeptiket nuk e kishin imagjinuar se 4 vite pas fillimit te punimeve per kete ujesjelles, situata do te ishte kaq e rende dhe e pashprese. Ne fillim te vitit 2001 ishte firma turke "Nema" e cila me shumen e dollareve ne fjale mori persiper qe te percillte ujin e bjeshkeve te Bargjanes per ne qytetin e Reshenit dhe disa zona te tjera te Mirdites. 

Deshtimi

Por nuk u desh shume kohe qe te vertetohej se kjo firme asnjehere nuk kishte ndermend te realizonte kete projekt te rendesishem per mirditoret. Ndaj ne nje mesnate te vjeshtes se dy viteve me pare, turqit arratisen ne fshehtesi te plote, duke lene pas zhgenjim dhe nje mal me borxhe ndaj punetoreve dhe subjekteve te ndryshme shteterore dhe private. Ne keto kushte, Ministria e Puneve Sociale mori masa duke i kaluar te drejten per vijimin e punimeve te lena ne mes nga turqit, nje firme tjeter, kete radhe shqiptare, e cila kishte pervoje ne realizimin e ivestimeve te tilla. 

Zvarritja

Mjafton t'i referohesh faktit se me daten 4 prill te ketij viti, kur ishte percaktuar afati perfundimtar per perfundimin e projektit, jane kryer vetem 30 per qind te punimeve dhe s'do kishte nevoje per koment. Por ajo cfare eshte me e rende ne kete proces nuk ka te beje me shtyrjen e afateve te kryerjes se punimeve, por me situaten e rende ekonomike dhe shkeljen e rende te elementeve te ketij projekti. Me i rende eshte fakti se punimet ne kete ivestim po kryhen pa monitorimin nga firma e supervizionit "SEYAS.HUK-PROJECT". Akuzat dhe dyshimet jane se ka qene nje veprim i parashikuar nga perfituesit e miliona dollareve, me lidhje qe ne ministrine perkatese per te larguar firmen e revizionit, pasi kjo e fundit shume here eshte bere barrikade per veprime abuzuese gjate zbatimit te projektit. Ndersa po behen perpjekje per emerimin e ndonje firme e cila duhet te jete "ushtar i bindur". Sipas specialisteve depot e vendosura ne Kolsh jane jashte kuotes dhe nuk perputhen me projektin. Ndersa po te lexosh kontraten per fitimin e nje tenderi te tille, thuhet tekstualisht se firma duhet te kete ne pronesi te saj, jo me pak se 8 ekskavatore pune. Ne fakt firma ka sjelle deri me tani ne Rreshen vetem nje ekskavator, ndersa 3 ose 4 te tjere i ka marre ne raste te caktuara me qira. 

Komision per verifikim

Ne asnje vend nuk ka tabela perkatese qe shenojne fillimin apo mbarimin e punimeve. Tubat ne shume degezime jane disa here me te vegjel se kapaciteti qe shenohet ne projekt. Ndersa tashme kur nuk eshte realizuar as gjysma e projektit, ka mungese te theksuar te tubave percjelles te ujit te pijshem. Prej disa muajsh nuk paguhen sigurimet shoqerore te punonjesve si dhe shume mangesi te tjera. Nje situate e tille eshte percjelle si shqetesim edhe nga keshilltari republikan prane bashkise se Rreshenit, Ded Gjoka, i cili ne mbledhjen e afert te ketij keshilli do te kerkoje ngitjen e nje komisioni verifikues per kete rast.

Firma drejt deshtimit

Nuk eshte e nevojshme te besh bilance te hollesishme, por mjafton te bisedosh me ata qe kane pasur fatin te punojne prane kesaj firme. Viktor Picaku thote se prej disa muajsh firma i detyrohet deri ne 5 milione leke. Gjithashtu lista e punonjesve qe nuk kane marre shperblimet e tyre eshte e madhe, madje behet fjale per miliona. Disa here punonjesit jane munduar per ne Tirane ku jane edhe zyrat qendrore te kesaj firme, por nuk kane mundur qe as ta takojne presidentin Mehmet Pali. Eshte e habitshme edhe indiferenca e deputetit te zones Ndre Legisi, i cili 4 vjet me pare i shoqeruar me disa ministra te tjere te qeverise se asaj kohe pati prere shiritin e vepr`s, qe duhej te perfundonte brenda dy vitesh.

Aleksander Ndoja 







 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur           Deklarate mbi  Te Drejtat

----------


## Era1

Ne fillim duhet te perkufizohet sakte termi TENDER .

TENDER - do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen ftohen, shqyrtohen dhe vleresohen te gjitha ofertat e marra per te zgjedhur oferten me te mire per te lidhur kontrate.

Nga ky perkufizim del fjale prokurim e cila eshte si me poshte :

PROKURIM -  do te thote blerja, marrja me qira ose cdo menyre tjeter kontraktimi i mallrave, ndertimeve dhe sherbimeve.

Ka disa lloje tenderash qe jane:

"Tenderi i hapur" do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen te gjithe kandidatet e interesuar mund te paraqesin ofertat e tyre.

 "Tenderi i kufizuar" do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen vetem kandidatet e ftuar nga enti prokurues mund te paraqesin oferta.

"Tender me dy faza" do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen enti prokurues kerkon oferta ne dy faza: ne fazen e pare oferta per informacion te plote pa cmime, kurse ne fazen e dyte oferta me cmime.


Ne keto perkufizime lexojme termin Enti prokurues i cili eshte :eshte cdo organ shteteror qendror a lokal, si dhe cdo person juridik tjeter, qe i vihen ne dispozicion fonde publike per prokurim.

Ka dhe menyra te tjera tenderi por me emertime te ndryshme si psh:

"Kerkese per propozim" do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen enti prokurues kerkon propozime nga kandidatet e zgjedhur prej tij.

"Prokurimi i drejtperdrejte" do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen enti prokurues kontakton dhe kerkon nje propozim nga nje kandidat.

"Kerkese per kuotim" do te thote nje procedure prokurimi, ne te cilen enti prokurues kerkon kuotime nga kandidatet e zgjedhur prej tij.

Qe te analizojme menyren e vjedhjez dhe te abuzimit financiar duhet te dime dhe tre koncepte te tjera :

"Kandidat" do te thote nje person fizik ose juridik, i ftuar per te marre pjese ne prokurimin publik ose qe kerkon te ftohet.

"Ofertues" do te thote nje person fizik a juridik qe paraqet nje oferte.

"Furnizues" do te thote nje person fizik ose juridik, qe ka lidhur nje kontrate per mallra, ndertime dhe sherbime me entin prokurues.

Atehere shume thjesht mbas ketyre perkufizimeve mund te shohim se si ndodh abuzimi:

1- tek zgjedhja e kandidatit , dmth ai kandidat qe ka paguar nen tavoline.

2- Ofertuesi , paraqet oferten ne baze te nje marveshje qe ka bere me pare me kandidatin duke i treguar atij se me ç'fare vlerash mund te fitoje 

3-Perseri Ofertuesi i cili ne baze te ligjit duhet te shpalli oferten , jua shpall fillimisht Kandidateve te parazgjedhur (te cilet kane bere ato pagesat harakiri) dhe diten e fundit e ben publike dhe per kandidatet e tjere te cilet nuk harrijne dot as te bejne fotokopjen e Çertifikates Tatimore.

4- Ofertuesi (se ketu jane qeveritaret) ne shpelljen e ofertes gjoja rastesisht harron pa vendosr ndonje dokument qe duhet dhe keshtu qe eleminohen disa kandidate 

Ka shume ne fakt dhe eshte e lodhshme te shpjegosh menyrat abuzimit qe jane te shumta .

----------


## Eros26

Meqenese eshte teme ne lidhje me tenderat ketu poshte eshte nje link me tenderat qe jane shpallur te hapur momentalisht nga institucione nderkombetare, dikastere apo ente te ndryshme.
Kush eshte i interesuar mund te vizitoj:

http://www.njoftime.com/forumdisplay.php?f=11

----------

